# George Hamond



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2007)

George Hamond, English Puritan (1620 -- October 1705) studied at Trinity College in Dublin. In 1660, he accepted a position at the rectory of St. Peter's and vicarage of Trinity, Dorchester, from which he was ejected for nonconformity in 1662. He was licensed to preach again after the 1672 indulgence and also maintained a boarding school. He became co-pastor with Richard Steele at Armourer's Hall, Coleman Street, London and preached Steele's funeral sermon in 1692. He is best known today, perhaps, for writing _A Discourse of Family Worship_, which has been reprinted as _The Case for Family Worship_. He also contributed one of the Cripplegate Sermons.


----------

